# Looking to buy dasher wagon, need help!!!



## avantyomom (Nov 3, 2011)

I found a mint 78 dasher wagon with a 1.6l 4 spd, very low mileage. I was wondering how hard parts are to come by? I hear it is difficult to slam em as well... I just need a reliable car thats easy to fix.
thanks
Dan


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

avantyomom said:


> I hear it is difficult to slam em as well...


 There should really be some sort of application process before some people are allowed to acquire/ruin these cars.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Ahhhh dont rain on his parade 
I also would prefer that the Dasher does not suffer a slammage but if he loves the car and wants to make it his own HELL why not. 
Any slamming could be reversed with an equal amount of unslamming effort by next owner. 
:beer: Enjoy your Dasher!


----------



## avantyomom (Nov 3, 2011)

dont hate, i dont enjoy being that high unless i pay good money for it


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

avantyomom said:


> I found a mint 78 dasher wagon with a 1.6l 4 spd, very low mileage. I was wondering how hard parts are to come by? I hear it is difficult to slam em as well... I just need a reliable car thats easy to fix.
> thanks
> Dan


 It's reliable and easy to fix. (as long as it's been taken care of over the years). The rest is up to you.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

slamm it. my fastback is getting the same treatment. 

it has no other purpose in life but to be low, and slow. it will be its last drive into the abyss.


----------

